# 12 Hours of Sebring Preview



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Sebring – AUDI AG once again demonstrated its courage to innovate and pioneering spirit with the vision to build a diesel-powered sportscar capable of winning the 24 Hours of Le Mans. In the meantime the revolutionary Audi R10 TDI has won twice at Le Mans, and remains unbeaten in its class after 21 races. 
* Full Story *


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: 12 Hours of Sebring Preview ([email protected])*

Climbing on the old "Crying about the regs" bandwagon again? Must be the beginning of a new ALMS season


----------

